# VW W8



## graymonton (Nov 25, 2005)

I've owned a VW W8 for the last two years and have really loved is "highway manners". Has any information been released as far as safety, warranty, or even operational bulletins? I would be interested in soliciting any feedback on this...
Cheers,
graymonton


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: VW W8 (graymonton)*

Can't you just call up the other three W8 owners and ask them for feedback?


----------



## rpaller (Jan 5, 2001)

*Re: VW W8 (graymonton)*

Check PassatWorld out or the Passat and W8 Tech forums here.


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: VW W8 (axe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axe* »_Can't you just call up the other three W8 owners and ask them for feedback?









zing!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: VW W8 (graymonton)*

Check out the Passat forum: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=6


----------

